# Rhamphochromis macrophthalmus (malawi Barracuda)



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, has anyone kept the Rhamphochromis macrophthalmus (malawi Barracuda) I have found them locally and was wondering as there isn't much info on them if anyone could tell me what they think. I hear they are quite peacful despite the large teeth. I would like to get one for my all male hap/peacock setup. 
Thanks, Ben


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

I keep 8 in a 90 gal in my kitchen right now they share the tank with a pair of young ruby reds,trio of red empress,a trio of crimsontides,a breeding pair of leulepi and 3 small exochromis they all get along all right I feed them 1 mil nls pellets and have got two spawns from them so far----they are a little harder to strip as their teeth damage a lot of the fry on the way out---they are around 4 inches right now


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Chestermere it sounds like you would recomend them :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

How hard is stripping when you have to work around the teeth? :-?


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

why_spyder said:


> How hard is stripping when you have to work around the teeth? :-?


It's not harder than any other mouthbrooder just that the teeth tend to damage some fry when the the female struggles while she is being stripped


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Chestermere said:


> I keep 8 in a 90 gal in my kitchen right now they share the tank with a pair of young ruby reds,trio of red empress,a trio of crimsontides,a breeding pair of leulepi and 3 small exochromis they all get along all right I feed them 1 mil nls pellets and have got two spawns from them so far----they are a little harder to strip as their teeth damage a lot of the fry on the way out---they are around 4 inches right now


Does a male color up fully? What does the dominant male look like?


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

noki said:


> Does a male color up fully? What does the dominant male look like?


I would like to know too :thumb: 
Right now I'm getting one for the teeth  but I hear they do look good.


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

I tried to take a pic earlier but the tank is beside a big window but if I can stay awake till after sunset I'll try again and post one for you---


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Chestermere said:


> I tried to take a pic earlier but the tank is beside a big window but if I can stay awake till after sunset I'll try again and post one for you---


Thank ya.... that would be great :thumb: 
You should try to get some pics for the profile section, they only have one right now


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

Here's a couple not the best but got a new dog last nite so was a little busy and they won'y stay still


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

how does the male change when breeding?


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Chestermere I'm not sure how you do it but you should get your pics posted in the profile section. There's only one at the moment. :thumb:


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

noki said:


> how does the male change when breeding?


I've never seen them breed only noticed that the females were holding but I think they don't color up much ---what you see is pretty much it, but I'm not 100 percent sure


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

i'm guessing the males don't have egg spots........ ouch :lol:


----------



## pirate_dreams (Oct 13, 2008)

I have had one of these fish for about 5 months now. I've occasionally looks for info on the web but i never found any. I keep the barracuda in a custom deep 55 gal tank with a green terror, two male convicts, a senegalus bichir, an ornate bichir, and a bristle nosed pleco. Do you have any info on this fish? Max size? Was that yellow fish in your pic the same species? I don't know much about it. Thanks


----------

